# dossier .exe pour installer ubuntu mais mac OSX



## loanrix (14 Mars 2009)

Hello, 
Alors voilà je viens chercher votre aide car la je bloque!
J'aimerais donc partitionner mon disque dure en 2 avec Ubuntu et mac OSX ! (j'ai le nouveau macbook pro 2,4ghz, 2go ram,...) 
J'ai télécharger ubuntu mais pas moyen de l'installer ! (J'ai partitionné mon disque dure avec Bootcamp !)
Mais dans mon image de disque, il y a en dessous 2 fichiers .exe (umenu.exe et wubi.exe) Que l'essaye sur un pc et wubi.exe se lance et me demande quel taille je veux partionner le disque,... Donc, c'est bien par la que je dois allé sauf que je ne veux pas installer ubuntu sur le pc mais bien sur le mac et je n'arrive bien sûr pas à ouvrir wubi.exe car j'ai un mac!
Alors voilà, que faire????
Merci d'avance
loanrix


----------



## claud (14 Mars 2009)

C'est là que tu trouveras l'image .iso d'ubuntu :
http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement


----------



## GillesF (14 Mars 2009)

Ton problème n'est pas un problème d'ISO à mon avis...

C'est un live CD, ca veut dire que tu peux booter dessus.

Donc, tu l'insère, puis tu redémarres ton mac en appuyant sur "alt" tu attends un peu et tu verras un CD apparaitre, tu le sélectionne, et let's go 

Par contre, ubuntu sur un mac c'est pas toujours hyper simple et certaines choses ne fonctionnent pas out of the box donc n'hésite pas à aller voir du côté de le doc ubuntu (fr et en).

Good luck


----------

